# HeatWave, SP-300VS, SP-540VS by roland



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

*HeatWave SP-300VS, SP-540VS, SJ-1045 *

*Eliminate the Guesswork with HeatWave Sublimation. *
Finally, a complete solution that takes the guesswork out of sublimation. It’s called *HeatWave* and it’s making a true science out of the art of sublimation. HeatWave systems have everything you need to produce bold, crisp sublimation graphics for jerseys, promotional items, awards, signage, tile murals, snow boards, billboards and much more. And with *HeatWave*, you get flawless sublimation transfers time after time. This is because every HeatWave system component has been customized and tested by Roland to perform in concert for the dependable, consistent results you require. HeatWave sublimation starts with a choice of two *VersaCAMM*® printer/cutters – a 30-inch or a 54-inch model – or a 104-inch-wide *SOLJET™ SJ-1045EXS* printer. The system offers sublimation ink, sublimation transfer paper and powerful color management RIP software. These elements work together to produce vibrant color transfers quickly and easily. Additionally, *HeatWave’s* *VersaCAMM®* models perform as stand-alone vinyl cutters. 














Sublimation printers







*VersaCAMM®* printer/cutter (30” or 54”)







*SOLJET SJ-1045EXS* wide format printer (104”)







*HeatWave* sublimation ink







Consistent, clog-free printing







Brilliant color with expanded color gamut







*HeatWave* sublimation transfer 120 gram paper







Bundled Roland color management RIP software with sublimation profiles DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE OF THESE?? IS THIS BETTER OR SAME AS VERSACAMM SP/VP SERIES...


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

The perfect foundation for your sublimation operation, Roland’s *HeatWave* systems come in three powerful models: the *VersaCAMM® SP-300VS* 30-inch printer/contour cutter, the *VersaCAMM® SP-540VS* 54-inch printer/contour cutter, and the *SOLJET SJ-1000EXS* 104-inch wide-format printer. Loaded with *HeatWave* sublimation inks, all three systems produce bold, crisp sublimation graphics for textiles, promotional items, jerseys, photo gifts, awards, signage, tile murals and more. The *SJ-1045EXS* system is both Roland’s largest and fastest printer, boasting a blinding print speed of 484 square feet per hour


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Since you are in CA, I would recommend you contact a Roland Distributor out there and get the information from them. I know that Advanced Color Solutions (Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters) is a pretty big Roland distributor out there. Someone there should be able to help you out. Just looking at the name of the machines, it looks like it is the same machine...just adjusted to print sublimation ink. Just a guess. However, you would be wasting the cutting aspect of the Versacamm when you do sublimation.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Since you are in CA, I would recommend you contact a Roland Distributor out there and get the information from them. I know that Advanced Color Solutions (Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters) is a pretty big Roland distributor out there. Someone there should be able to help you out. Just looking at the name of the machines, it looks like it is the same machine...just adjusted to print sublimation ink. Just a guess. However, you would be wasting the cutting aspect of the Versacamm when you do sublimation.


thanks Mark !!!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The printer is the same, however it will need to be dedicated to sublimation should you switch to that setup.

For apparel - you will have restrictions if you choose to do sublimation - mainly the ability to do dark colored apparel or any item that does not contain at least 65% polyester (meaning no 100% cotton, nylon, leather spandex etc. that you can do with the ECO-Sol Max inks and print/cut for apparel media)


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> The printer is the same, however it will need to be dedicated to sublimation should you switch to that setup.
> 
> For apparel - you will have restrictions if you choose to do sublimation - mainly the ability to do dark colored apparel or any item that does not contain at least 65% polyester (meaning no 100% cotton, nylon, leather spandex etc. that you can do with the ECO-Sol Max inks and print/cut for apparel media)


Thanks Josh, Boy I've been doing lot's of research on the Versacamm.. and I hear lots of good things about it. Does WAY more things than the DTG.... I cant wait to see that at the show..by the way..I sent you a PM.. thanks again Vee


----------

